# I want to use conduit.....I really do...but...



## puppypappa (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm having difficulty trying to futureproof our basement multi-function room. The A/V stack is on a side wall, towards the rear of the room, and I have plans for an LCD mounted above our fireplace. :rolleyesno::rolleyesno: (Yeah I know, not the preferred method, but a much needed compromise between the wife and I)
The wall that the TV will be on will be a built out, wall to wall, floor to ceiling cabinets. The ceiling joists run from the bulkhead to the tv....that's good. But I can't figure a way to run 2" conduit in the ceiling without at least 2 90degree bends, most likely 3. I imagine I would have to run it from tv to bulkhead, then through bulkhead to A/V stack. Does this make sense? I really don't think it would be feasible to pull wire through it at that stage. 
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.











Puppypappa


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> But I can't figure a way to run 2" conduit in the ceiling without at least 2 90degree bends, most likely 3.


That'll never work. Only one 90 is preferable; more than one 90, it's difficult even for the initial pull. Not much chance you'd be able to come back and add more wiring later, because the pull string you'd leave in place will be twisted into the existing wiring. IOW, you'd not only be pulling the wire through the conduit, but "through" the existing wiring as well (assuming you're going to have a good number of wires in the conduit). With three 90s, it'll never happen for sure, even with the initial pull. You'll need an access points probably between each 90, where the wire can be pulled through to that point, and the on to the next.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You'll need to use larger conduit and use something with large, sweeping radii. Also, you'll likely want to plan to have some access boxes along the way to assist with the long distance and the bends. If you're careful with how the shelving unit is built, you can potentially have a removable back on it (or top depending where you have the conduit). Imagine having a removable back panel that has it's seams hidden behind the back edge of 2 shelves.

Bryan


----------

